# Extra vitamins for old age?



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've got an aging (don't tell her that!) girl Katie. She's currently just hitting the two year mark, and I'm going to make the conscious effort from here on to make sure she gets the longest life allowed to her.

She currently has 3 'lumps' on her underside, which I've asked the vet to remove within the next few weeks (I don't want to leave them to grow any longer, although they're all small, by the time they're big enough to make that forced decision to remove, she 'll be even older) and I want to make sure she's in tip top condition.

I've heard you guys mention childrens vitamins as a supplement to rat food? I give her pet-shop bought rat nuggets - they best I've been able to find. Is it worth giving her some extra vitamins?

What else would you reccommend?


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Congrats on your long lived rattie  

Does the food package list what vitamins are already in it? That would be important with making sure you don't accidentally megadose her. If I had to guess I'd say there really isnt much. Do you give her fresh veggies? I guess what Im really asking is how many vitamins is she getting now?

*early (ok not that early) morning inarticulation


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

She gets the odd fruit and veg, but to be honest, she doesn't like them. She'll eat the occasional cherry tomato, apple, banana and grape, but everything else we've tried her with goes left untouched. I think that's why it's so important for me to give her the extra now. 

The vitamins she has in the food already are vitamins A (11,000 ui/kg) D3 (1,500 ui/kg) E alpha tocopherol acetate (120 mg/kg) and C (24 mg/kg)

As you can tell, I'm parroting that off of the food bag lol


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ration1802 said:


> She gets the odd fruit and veg, but to be honest, she doesn't like them. She'll eat the occasional cherry tomato, apple, banana and grape, but everything else we've tried her with goes left untouched. I think that's why it's so important for me to give her the extra now.
> 
> The vitamins she has in the food already are vitamins A (11,000 ui/kg) D3 (1,500 ui/kg) E alpha tocopherol acetate (120 mg/kg) and C (24 mg/kg)
> 
> As you can tell, I'm parroting that off of the food bag lol


Whats the name of her lab block? We should be able to get an ingredient list from it online with the name.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I feed her Excel Supa Rat - it's rat nuggets, I don't think they are lab blocks - I've never found lab blocks in the UK. (Unless of course this feed is what you mean - and then I'll admit I'm a loon )


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh yeah. And it's manafactured by Burgess

Doh @ me


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

http://www.burgesssupafeeds.co.uk/small/index.php?page=suparat_excel

Found it!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Dang no one wants to really break down the ingredients at all



Ingredients
Cereals Vegetables Derivatives of vegetable origin meat and animal derivitives oils and fats minerals fructo-oligosaccharides (Profeed min. 0.3%) Methionine.

Nutrition
Protein 16.5% Oils & Fats 7% Fibre 3.5% Ash 4% Vitamin A 11 000 iu/kg Vitamin D3 1 500 iu/kg Vitamin E 120 mg/kg Taurine 60 mg/kg copper 24 mg/kg


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I guess it's because they don't expect the rats to read what's on the packet? 

Makes a pain for people though


----------

